# NothingsOriginal



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I've been trolling around here a while and decided I better introduce myself here.

First, my username: *NothingsOriginal* speaks to my belief that every problem, roadblock, challenge or whatever you want to call it is not being experienced by a human for the first time when it hits me. Knowing that, I am confident that I can reach out to others (like TAM) to find out how others have dealt with those things. As payback I tend to contribute once in a while when I think I have experienced something that will help others.

I have been an admin of several forums in the past (so I know the basic rules) but don't really enjoy it.

I found TAM by googling "sexless marriage" when I was feeling sorry for myself one day a few months ago. Some of the threads I read here were heart breaking, but in a way have helped me self diagnose some of what's happening at my house, and energized me to attempt fixing at least what is in my control. My original perception was that it was all on the wife's side (medical), but learned here that an awful lot of it is that when it was definitely medical I gave up, and it is time for me to rekindle things. For that I am already thankful for finding this place.

Is there a guide someplace to all of the abbreviations and acronyms used here? On some threads I get lost when the SAHM has an OM on the side, or the kids are named D17 and S21.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to TAM! 

Here is a thread on the common abbreviations:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

It's also common to see posters refer to spouses as initials or forum handle + the number 2. For example, my husband may be referred to as MJ2 or MJJean2.

I don't think the abbreviations page mentions it, but DS and DD are often followed by numbers indicating the age of the child. DD23 or DS12 = Dear Daughter is age 23 and the Dear Son is age 12. If posters have more than one child, it's easier to tell which they are talking about and it gives those offering advice an idea of what to advise based on the ages of the kids.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

MJJEAN said:


> It's also common to see posters refer to spouses as initials or forum handle + the number 2. For example, my husband may be referred to as MJ2 or MJJean2.
> 
> I don't think the abbreviations page mentions it, but DS and DD are often followed by numbers indicating the age of the child. DD23 or DS12 = Dear Daughter is age 23 and the Dear Son is age 12. If posters have more than one child, it's easier to tell which they are talking about and it gives those offering advice an idea of what to advise based on the ages of the kids.


Personally, I despise these abbreviations and I wish people would stop using them. As someone trained in math and physics the proper use is indices as sub or superscript not a multiplicative factor.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What? You mean this isn't a math and physics forum?


----------



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

Math -

2+1 = affair (or threesome, depends on the context)
1 + 1/2 = affair not discovered yet
2-1 = divorce

Physics -

A Marriage in trouble tends to stay in trouble unless acted upon by some other force
A tightly bonded marriage has infinite mass, and cannot be disrupted by any force
An argument is a real thing that has mass and energy in the loser's brain

Seriously I think overuse of the abbreviations and acronyms are a turn off to reading posts sometimes. If a post is really loaded with them I'll give up and skip ahead.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I already like the way you think.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

This forum rocks. It gave me the motivation to end my 4+ years of 100% sexless marriage and start being happy again.


----------

